# Razzia: Polizei geht gegen Firma ATS vor



## sascha (21 Januar 2005)

*Razzia: Polizei geht gegen Firma ATS vor
*
Großrazzia gegen mutmaßliche Telefonabzocker: Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft haben heute in Hamburg, Mannheim und Friedberg insgesamt sieben Wohnungen und Büros durchsucht. Die Ermittlungen wegen des Verdachts des Betruges und des versuchten Betruges in 901 Fällen richteten sich vor allem gegen den 50-jährigen dänischen Geschäftsführer eines Hamburger Unternehmens, berichtet die Hamburger Polizei. Ein Firmenname wurde nicht genannt. Nach Informationen von Dialerschutz.de dürfte es sich jedoch um die einschlägig bekannte Audiovisual Telecom Services GmbH (ATS) handeln. 

Es war zehn Uhr am Freitagvormittag, als Staatsanwälte und Polizeibeamte zeitgleich in den drei Städten an die Türen von Büros, Anwaltskanzleien und Inkassofirmen klopfen. Ihr Vorwurf: Betrug und versuchter Betrug in bislang bekannten 901 Fällen. Die in Hamburg-Hammerbrook ansässige Firma hatte in Zeitungen, im Teletext und im Fernsehen für erotische Dienstleistungen per Telefon geworben. Sobald ein Anruf auf die angegebene, ganz gewöhnliche Festnetznummer erfolgte, so die Ermittlungen, stellten Mitarbeiter der Firma den jeweiligen Anschlussinhaber fest. Dann schickten sie ihm eine Rechnung, weil er durch das Telefonat angeblich ein Monatsabonnement für den Zugang zu telefonischen "Erotik-Dienstleistungen" abgeschlossen habe. Die Rechnungen beliefen sich laut Polizei in der Regel auf Beträge von 65,95 Euro.

Die Masche, mit der offenbar die gesetzlichen Regelungen und Tarifgrenzen für 0190- und 0900-Nummern umgangen werden sollten, lief nach Polizeiangaben seit dem 21. Oktober 2002. Nicht nur im gemeinsamen Forum von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de stapelten sich seitdem die Beschwerden. Betroffene bezweifelten vor allem, dass durch einen Anruf unter einer gewöhnlichen Nummer tatsächlich ein Vertrag über ein Monatsabonnement abgeschlossen werden könne. Wer sich weigerte, die Rechnung zu bezahlen, wurde den Meldungen zufolge durch Schreiben von Rechtsanwälten und Inkassofirmen unter Druck gesetzt. Dass die Firma ATS jemals versucht hätte, ihre behaupteten Ansprüche gerichtlich durchzusetzen, ist nicht bekannt. Nach einem Bericht der Hamburger Morgenpost vom Juli 2004 - der bisher unwidersprochen blieb - gehören die ATS (und ihre mutmaßliche Vorgängerfirma IBC) zu einem dänisch-spanischen Firmengeflecht, das unter dem Namen „Skandinavien-Connection“ bekannt wurde. Zu diesem Geflecht gehörten demnach auch die Firmen D-SMS, Persolvo Inkasso, HFM, Digital Web Media Limited und HAS. Letztere wurden durch die so genannten Hanseaten-Dialer bekannt. Auch hier wurden Rechnungen für angeblich abgeschlossene Erotik-Abonnements verschickt. Der Vertragsabschluss sollte dabei über Dialer-Einwahlen auf ganz normale Festnetznummern erfolgen. Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg ist auch in diesem Fall seit mehreren Monaten ein Ermittlungsverfahren anhängig. 

Insgesamt 901 Empfänger der dubiosen Rechnungen haben mittlerweile wegen des Verdachts des Betruges eine Strafanzeige erstattet, so die Hamburger Polizei. Wieviele Menschen tatsächlich betroffen sind oder waren, sei derzeit noch unklar. Die Ermittlungen werden von einer Abteilung für Wirtschaftskriminalität der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg und der Kripoabteilung des Polizeikommissariates 41 geführt. Bei den Durchsuchungen wurden schriftliche Unterlagen sowie Computer sichergestellt. Die Auswertung dieser Beweismittel werde noch längere Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=228

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Roby (21 Januar 2005)

vor zwei Tage wurde ich angerufen und man sagte mir dass mein Sohn (13 Jahre) Telefondienste von ATS (mit seinem Handy) in anspruch genommen  hätte,  wie hätte das möglich sein können wenn er auf seine aufladbare Handy-Karte nur 2 € drauf hatte?
Heute bekam ich eine Rechnung in Höhe von € 65,95
wie soll ich mich am bestem verhalten?
Danke


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2005)

> vor zwei Tage wurde ich angerufen und man sagte mir dass mein Sohn (13 Jahre) Telefondienste von ATS (mit seinem Handy) in anspruch genommen hätte, wie hätte das möglich sein können wenn er auf seine aufladbare Handy-Karte nur 2 € drauf hatte?



Genau so funktioniert das ATS-System ja: Die Rechnung kommt gesondert und unabhängig von etwaiigen Guthaben. Alle weiteren Fragen sind hier  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8760 beantwortet.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

*dialer-abzocke*



			
				Roby schrieb:
			
		

> vor zwei Tage wurde ich angerufen und man sagte mir dass mein Sohn (13 Jahre) Telefondienste von ATS (mit seinem Handy) in anspruch genommen  hätte,  wie hätte das möglich sein können wenn er auf seine aufladbare Handy-Karte nur 2 € drauf hatte?
> Heute bekam ich eine Rechnung in Höhe von € 65,95
> wie soll ich mich am bestem verhalten?
> Danke



Ganz gelassen bleiben und alle Schreiben und Anrufe ignorieren. Die wissen ganz genau, dass sie nichts machen können und vor Gericht keine Chance hätten.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2005)

*ATS*

Der ..... geht weiter,

bin neu aber verfolge die Machenschaften von AST schon eine länger, da auch ich betroffen bin.

Ach mein Sohn(17)  hat eine Nummer angerufen. Einen Tag später erhielt meine Frau einen Anruf von der "Telekom" (dachte Sie) mit der Mitteilung das unser Sohn eine 0190Nr angerufen habe und wir die Nummern  sperren lassen sollten, die Unterlagen sollten uns zugeschickt werden.
Und schon hatten die unser Anschrift und wir die Rechnung.


Heute haben wir erneut eine Rechnung von ATS mit Mahnung und Androhung
eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren erhalten.
Ich dachte es ist endlich Ruhe.

Heinz


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 Juni 2005)

*Haftbefehl gegen ATS-Geschäftsleiter*

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw25/s17504.html


> Haftbefehl gegen ATS-Geschäftsleiter
> 
> Geschäftsräume in Hamburg zweites Mal dieses Jahr durchsucht 	 20.06.2005
> 15:01
> ...


Nachtrag: http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2005/06/18/448987.html
hier gibts auch noch Infos


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

> Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft haben heute in Hamburg, Mannheim und Friedberg insgesamt sieben Wohnungen und Büros durchsucht.


welches Friedberg???


> Nach einem Bericht der Hamburger Morgenpost vom Juli 2004 - der bisher unwidersprochen blieb - gehören die ATS (und ihre mutmaßliche Vorgängerfirma IBC) zu einem dänisch-spanischen Firmengeflecht, das unter dem Namen „Skandinavien-Connection“ bekannt wurde.


 Mag sein, dass Mr X da selbst draufgekommen ist, ohne  in diesem Forum mitgelesen zu haben...
Ehre, wem (neben Kritik eben auch) Ehre gebührt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Lebenszeichen*

Hallo ich glaubte Schon jetzt ist endlich Ruhe mit der ganzen Sache.
Habe aber tätsächlich wieder Brief und telefonische Beratung der
Inkassofirma bekommen.

Naja bei den Heizölpreisen ist man froh um jedes Stück Papier.


Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

_Posting editiert , da kein on-line Link angegeben
PS: Der Artikel  berichtet von der  Auslieferung und Festnahme eines  mutmaßlichen Internet-Straftäters
 von  Mallorca nach Hamburg 
modaction  _

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
erschienen am 20.10.2005 um 09:14 Uhr
© Hamburger Abendblatt


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Oktober 2005)

http://www.abendblatt.de/z/newsticker/message.php?nid=399359 

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (20 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.abendblatt.de/z/newsticker/message.php?nid=399359
> 
> cp



Zu Geil! Ich habe schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt, das sowas passieren wird.
Law-Enforcement rulez! :dafuer: 

MfG
L.


----------

